# Part-time Help Desk Interview Tomorrow



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have an interview tomorrow for a part-time (25-30 hours per week) help desk job. Just looking for any last minute tips or advise to help during the interview? It's for a company called Thanhauser Computer Services. Anyone ever heard of them or know anything about them? Here is their website...Network Services, Data Recovery,Serving Berks,Chester,Lancaster,Montgomery County,Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, Pa.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry I have missed this just be calm answer what you can and be honest if you don't know then say so but also add that your willing to be trained in the area or to study up on the subject.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

one the questions I am always asked on the interviews is "what do you know about our company?" 
This is a very important question and you better do your homework to answer that 

Also after interview don't forget to send a thank you email to their HR rep and the person or persons who interviewed you leaves a good impression


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advise even though it was a bit late heh...I was actually unusually calm during the interview I kind of surprised myself but the guy who was doing the hiring seemed pretty nice. Apparently he has been in IT for 30 some years and he is trying to grow his IT service business and take on some people. He said at one time he had 6 people working for him, then he took a break and just did some individual consulting for awhile, and now he is back wanting to start the business back up again and take on some people because he can't do everything by himself anymore. He has a client about 15 minutes away from where I live that needs someone to be there about 25-30 hours per week, and they are going to be migrating to Windows 7 soon so he said when that happens I could (if I get hired obviously...) be working 40 hours a week. Anyways the person who contacted me about the job and invited me to the interview called this morning and asked if I was still interested and said they'd try to schedule me for a second interview...but I'm still waiting for that call lol...There were 9 people interviewing with me yesterday and she said only a couple are coming back for second interviews.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

loda117 said:


> one the questions I am always asked on the interviews is "what do you know about our company?"
> This is a very important question and you better do your homework to answer that
> 
> Also after interview don't forget to send a thank you email to their HR rep and the person or persons who interviewed you leaves a good impression


Thankfully he didn't ask the question but I did check out the website and knew enough about the company to answer that question without looking foolish...I did send the person who interviewed me (the owner) a thank you e-mail. I didn't know how much or exactly what all to write so I tried to keep it short, sweet, and to the point...

"Hi Mr. His Name,

I just wanted to follow up with you on the interview today and thank you for your time. I'm very interested in the job and from what I understand of it I think it would be a great fit. If you have any other questions for me about anything just let me know. Thanks and have a great day.

Best Regards,
My Name"


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya simple and short is perfect


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I know this is late as well but you can always say ur experience in so n so makes u a better fit for the job


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

They ended up calling back the day after the interview and asking if I was still interested, I said yes and then they said they would try to schedule me in for a second interview and there were only a few people left they were considering. Needless to say I never got the call back to schedule me for the second interview :'(......but it's all good I would have preferred full-time anyway so I'm going to keep looking for full-time now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

bad luck mate. Better luck next time.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

God loves a trier.Better luck with the next interview.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'm hoping once I get a little bit more experience at the repair shop it will help me land a full-time job. Right now I only have about 3 months experience doing that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

once you get about 6 months exp your luck should improve but keep trying anyway.


----------

